# New CFSResearch Website



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure list:After months of work behind the scenes the new CFSResearch Website is finally more or less ready for launch. The site has a complete new uniform look: - all WebPages have the same appearance, same fonts, same Style. - For people with vision problems: the fonts are not fixed and re-sizable as large as you want to. - We have our own Search Engine for the Site now, on every page. - Loading time of the pages has been improved with about 40%, so people surfing the website with a Dial-up modem connection will experience faster loading of the pages than before. - We have separate formatted pages for the printer so no lost text on the right side when printing material from the site. Formatting is done automatically, just use the print function of your browser. - if you have a PDA, try the new site, there's a PDA version of it on the same URL. I tested with an IPAQ PDA, don't know if it works with a Palm or other. If you have one, let me know if it works. You can find the new site at the same Url: http://www.cfsresearch.org/ A lot of older articles have been removed from the site to make place for new material. In order to make the transition as smooth as possible, the complete old CFSResearch Website is still available until end of June 2005 at: http://www2.cfsresearch.org/ More good news: I have formal permission of "The Journal of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome" to list Abstracts of all articles from the Journal on the CFSResearch Website. Very hard but finally succeeded  The New CFSResearch Website is not 100% complete: The Abstracts from the Journal of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome have to be added yet since I received the permission just last Friday I hope you will enjoy the new site. If you have any remarks, please let me know. When possible, I'm always open to improve things. To contact me, email me at portal###cfsresearch.org


----------

